# NON "sweet-floral-fruity" perfumes...



## user79 (Jul 19, 2007)

OK, a bit of sweetness is acceptable, but I find it hard to find perfumes these days that don't smell like I just took a bath in a tub filled with strawberry jam and rose petals.

What are some good _fresh _smelling perfumes, that aren't old ladyish (ie. not Chanel No. 5) or overly musky or sweet? Oh, and nothing too fruity either...I don't like smelling like pineapple.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 20, 2007)

Try the "Eau d'Issey" by Issey Miyake, it's a light aquatic-floral fragrance that's perfect for the summer. 
It contains a blend of fresh water florals with lily and there's a bit of carnation too in it, it's so nice, I love it!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 20, 2007)

my new lover! virgin island water by creed.. it's perfect!


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 20, 2007)

I love the Calgon Hawaiin Ginger. I think it smells great. Also, the Hollister brand perfume. I love it. I just bought it a few days ago and I am in love.


----------



## SeraphimRed (Jul 20, 2007)

I like any of the "Grace" perfumes by Philosophy.  Inner Grace was designed for Dana Reeve.  Amazing Grace was my first love..lol.  Pure Grace is great for one of those days that you would like to smell fresh and clean - no perfume at all. Love them all.


----------



## sexypuma (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Try the "Eau d'Issey" by Issey Miyake, it's a light aquatic-floral fragrance that's perfect for the summer. 
It contains a blend of fresh water florals with lily and there's a bit of carnation too in it, it's so nice, I love it!!_

 
I totally 2nd that one or flowers by kenzo.


----------



## makeba (Jul 21, 2007)

Pure grace is a winner and baby grace is nice too. Michael "island" Kors is a nice one imo.  Scents called "Clean" is nice too. Dont sleep on Sara Jessica Parkers scents either plus she just came out with a new release called "Covet"


----------



## liv (Jul 22, 2007)

I really like Marc Jacobs for Her, it is floral (gardenia), but it is very fresh on me.  I also like Amazing Grace, but you need to layer it with the lotion to get any semblance of lasting power.


----------



## user79 (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_I totally 2nd that one or flowers by kenzo._

 
LOL the name is "Flower"...I'm looking for non-floral perfumes. I have smelled that one and it is intensely flowery and sweet.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Aug 6, 2007)

My signature scent is Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel.  It's an oriental floralish scent, but very fresh and sophisticated...give it a whiff!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 6, 2007)

What about Guerlain's Aqua Allegoria Herba Fresca?

It's described as a fresh, green scent.
The notes include:Citrus, Clover Leaf, Italian Lemon, Peppermint, Green Tea, Lily of the Valley, Cyclamen, Pear Blossom.

Oh. And two more that came to mind were HERMES Un Jardin Sur Le Nil. Very clean, very fresh and I cannot detect even a hint of fruit or floral in this. And the second is Agua De Loewe. This is a just released unisex fragrance. Very nice.


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

Have you tried unisex fragrances like Helmut Lang?  They don't tend to be saccharin sweet or smell like a flower shop.


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 8, 2007)

I really loved "Caleche - Eau Fraiche" by Hermes... Bulgari makes some rally nice fresh ones.. "Voile de Jasmin" and the new "Omnia Amethiste" are really nice! I also wear Attraction by Lancome, which isn't what you would normally call fresh, but it has a nice light, woodsy, a tad warm smell...


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 8, 2007)

Just use this site:
http://www.osmoz.com/encyclo/marques.asp
and search for the Olfactory                           group and sub-group


----------



## Spatzchen (Aug 11, 2007)

Take a look at Jo Malone perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Verbenas of Provence, Grapefruit and Lime Basil & Mandarin are fresh and have cirtus notes. And if you like warm orange leaves with jasmin, then taste Orange Blossom - it's my favourite perfum in the summer.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I have Amazing Grace --my goodness reminds me of Dawn soap. I personally dont like it.

A good fresh scent has to be Elizabeth Ardens "Green tea"
Issey Miyaki eau de Issey
Ck1 unisex 
Coolwater
Freedom


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

I recently purchased Issay Miyake, omg it is sooo divine! Love it.


----------



## KAIA (Dec 8, 2007)

SHI - Alfred Sung.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Schmetterling* 

 
_Just use this site:
osMoz : Perfume brands and eau de toilette
and search for the Olfactory                           group and sub-group_

 
*

WOW!!! What a wonderful site! Thanks SO much! I LOVE perfume, and don't (can't) go a DAY w/o wearing it....I could spend forever on that site...It has literally TONS of info...Every perfume one could think of, what's in them, and even a raw materials info. section (ie; what Sandalwood is, where it comes from, etc.). How fascinating!!!! Thanks again!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Hilly (Dec 8, 2007)

Lolita Lempika (the purple apple looking one) is amazing


----------



## liv (Dec 12, 2007)

I think that Marc Jacobs Essence has replaced the original EDP for me.  It's a bit softer, not as sharp as the EDP can be, a bit of a more creamy/buttery feel?  Whatever it is, I love it.  I also like MJ's Blush, but I think it's discontinued now.  Sad, because I wanted to try Blush Intense and now it's gone. 

I find Lolita Lempicka to be very sweet and a bit musky (in a good way, I love that stuff! =]) so I would try to get a sample vial to test drive it.


----------



## user79 (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree Lolita Lempika is very sweet. It makes me nauseous.


----------



## Gretchen8 (Dec 14, 2007)

My favorites are
- Jo Malone > Lime Basil & Mandarin
- Creed > Love In White
- Cacharel > Gloria
- Bvlgari > Eau Parfumée (the green one), Omnia and Blv Notte Femme
- Aqua di Parma > Blu Mediterraneo (it's unisex), especially Fico di Amalfi


----------



## revinn (Dec 29, 2007)

As embarassed as I am to admit it, I'm a Britney Spears perfume addict. In Control smells like creme brulee and amber (delicious, sexy, and not at all flowery). Very sophisticated. Also, Fantasy is a great one, but maybe a little sweeter then you're looking for..cupcake, musk and red lychee. My last suggestion is L de Lolita Lempicka, which comes in a gorgeous bottle with a gold "net" draped over it, with star fish caught in it. It's hard to describe, but if I had to try I'd say it smells very spicy and oriental, very sensual. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 13, 2008)

have you tired CK be???

most of what people are suggesting, like Lempicka's or Chanel's stuff are really sweet so i'm sure you won't like them, CK be is an unisex fragrance and is soooo fresh and nice!


----------

